# Eska 9.5 outboards?



## acwd (Feb 16, 2012)

I got one of these. Well last summer it left me stranded in it a rainstorm because it overheated. Anyways does it have a thermostat? I am going to put a new waterpump in it but I cant get a straight answer on the thermostat. I believe the model number is 1925A but will check to be sure. It barely spits water idling and about half wide open its got a great stream and at wot is just spitting water. I checked all of the passages and its clean.

Steve


----------



## acwd (Feb 16, 2012)

Its a 1925-B


----------



## JMichael (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm not familiar with those motors but if it's got a good stream at half throttle then I don't think a thermostat is your problem. Sounds more like you need to rebuild your water pump or at least replace the impeller. When thermostats fail, they usually fail in the open position.


----------



## Dragline (Apr 18, 2014)

No an outboard doesn't have a thermostat, it's not a car. The problem is the impeller, it's worn out, replace it and all will be well.


----------



## stevesecotec02 (Apr 18, 2014)

Dragline said:


> No an outboard doesn't have a thermostat, it's not a car. The problem is the impeller, it's worn out, replace it and all will be well.


 You couldnt be more wrong. Most outboards have thermostats ive replaced several in diffrent size and manufactued outboards over the years. If your eska is like the other eska outboards I have seen than it is aircooled and overheating was a common problem.


----------



## stevesecotec02 (Apr 18, 2014)

Just double checked your model# and its like others i have seen with the tecumseh powerhead. Aircooled so no waterpump. Make sure your not using oil designed for water cooled engines.


----------



## acwd (Apr 18, 2014)

The 9.5 and up are water cooled. I sold this motor. I got a 7.5 gamefisher and its air cooled.

Steve


----------



## JMichael (Apr 19, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349204#p349204 said:


> stevesecotec02 » Yesterday, 06:58[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Dragline said:
> ...


Would he be more wrong if he used a thread that had been dead for 2 years? :lol:


----------

